# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  AVALON X berger roumain de 3 ans (89)

## minie77

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* AVALON
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
								croisé indeterminé
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 8 ans 10 mois 
*N° d'identification:* 642090001685921
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 89 - Yonne
*Situation :* En refuge/fourrière depuis : 5 ans 7 mois 
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0386970246
*E-mail :* fabiacombi@hotmail.fr





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 230 




 Avalon vivait en Roumanie dans une fourrière mouroir depuis des années avant son arrivée en France via l'association Mukitza.

Avalon aura besoin d'une famille patiente pour tenter de lui faire oublier son passé difficile. Elle commence à nous faire confiance au refuge et cherche à se faire câliner à travers la porte de son box.

Elle est ok chiens, chats à tester.



*Le refuge se situe :*

*La voie aux Vaches**Les Chollets**89100 NAILLY**03-86-97-02-46**Il est ouvert régulièrement :*

*- Chaque lundi, mercredi et jeudi de 14h00 à 17h00*

*- Chaque samedi de 14h00 à 18h00**(Pour toute adoption, merci de venir 1 heure avant la fermeture du refuge)
**Vous pouvez aussi prendre rendez-vous par téléphone ou par mail :**03 86 97 02 46      ou     refugespayonne@gmail.com**Nhésitez pas à nous rendre visite !*

----------


## minie77

Toujours là

----------


## minie77

Pensez à elle

----------


## minie77

Toujours chez nous

----------


## helix89

Toujours à l'adoption.

----------


## minie77



----------


## France34

Il y aura bien quelqu'un pour donner un bon foyer à la gentille louloute qui n'a pas eu une vie facile jusqu'ici !

----------


## minie77



----------


## minie77



----------


## minie77

Pensez à elle

----------


## minie77



----------


## minie77

Toujours là

----------


## minie77

Toujours chez nous

----------


## minie77

Pensez à elle

----------


## minie77



----------


## minie77

Elle progresse doucement

----------


## minie77



----------


## minie77

Avalon commence à accepter la laisse

----------


## minie77

Elle remue la queue à notre approche et se laisse caresser

----------


## minie77



----------


## minie77

Pensez à elle

----------


## minie77

Toujours là

----------


## minie77

Toujours chez nous

----------


## minie77



----------


## minie77

Pensez à elle

----------


## minie77

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## minie77



----------


## minie77

Toujours là

----------


## minie77

Toujours chez nous

----------


## minie77

Pensez à elle

----------


## minie77

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## minie77



----------


## minie77

Pensez à elle

----------


## minie77

Toujours là

----------


## minie77



----------


## minie77

Toujours chez nous

----------


## minie77

::

----------


## minie77

Pensez à elle

----------


## minie77

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## minie77

::

----------


## minie77

Toujours là

----------


## minie77

Pensez à elle

----------


## minie77

Toujours chez nous

----------


## minie77

::

----------


## minie77



----------


## minie77

Toujours là

----------


## minie77

Pensez à elle

----------


## minie77

::

----------


## minie77

Toujours chez nous

----------


## minie77

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## minie77

Toujours là

----------


## minie77

Pensez à elle

----------


## minie77



----------


## minie77

::

----------


## minie77

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## minie77

Toujours là

----------


## minie77

Pensez à elle

----------


## minie77

::

----------


## minie77

Toujours chez nous

----------


## minie77

Toujours là

----------


## minie77

Pensez à elle

----------


## minie77

::

----------


## minie77

Toujours là

----------


## minie77



----------


## minie77

Toujours chez nous

----------


## minie77

Pensez à elle

----------


## minie77

::

----------


## minie77

Toujours là

----------


## minie77

Toujours chez nous

----------


## minie77

Pensez à elle

----------


## minie77

::

----------


## minie77

Toujours là

----------


## minie77

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## minie77

Pensez à elle

----------


## minie77

::

----------


## minie77

Toujours là

----------


## GADYNETTE

j'espère que quelqu'un va craquer pour toi, jolie petite bouille

----------


## minie77



----------


## minie77

Pensez à elle

----------


## minie77



----------


## minie77

Toujours là

----------


## minie77

::

----------


## minie77

Pensez à elle

----------


## minie77

Toujours chez nous

----------


## minie77

::

----------


## minie77



----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## France34

Qui va s'intéresser à la jolie AVALON ?

----------


## France34

Possibilité de photos de la demoiselle ?

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

Bonsoir,

Des nouvelles d'Avalon ?

----------


## France34

Toujours au refuge , AVALON ?

----------


## France34

Que devient AVALON ?

----------


## France34

AVALON n'est plus sur le site de la SPA de NAILLY : elle du être adoptée ! C'est dommage que personne ne vienne nous donner des nouvelles !

----------


## girafe

Avalon et Baron sont toujours au refuge d'après le site et la page fb (février 2021) 

Vous souvenez-vous de Baron et Avalon ?
Ces deux amours sont au refuge depuis bientôt 4 ans.
Nous tentons de les rediffuser encore afin de trouver LA famille exemplaire qui respectera leurs façons de vivre.
Ces deux chiens sont craintifs et n'aiment pas la main de l'homme, même pour des caresses ils se figent, ils ont évolué au refuge et s'y sentent bien en sécurité. Nous avons même le droit à la fête à distance quand ils nous voient. Ils sont gourmands tous les deux. Et peuvent se promener en laisse.
Nous préférerions quand même pour eux une vie chez des gentilles personnes, les conditions que nous recherchons :
- Une maison avec un terrain très clos, une dépendance où les chiens pourront se protéger des intempéries.
- Pas de contraintes si les animaux ne le souhaitent pas.
- Les deux chiens doivent être placés ensemble impérativement.
Le refuge sera derrière les adoptants pour les aider aux moindres soucis (il faudra donc une famille pas trop loin du refuge 1H maximum).
Avalon aurait bientôt 7 ans et Baron 8 ans, ces âges sont estimatifs, nous pensons qu'ils sont plus âgés, ils sont bien sûr stérilisés. Ils sont de taille moyenne, croisés berger. Baron ne voit plus de son oeil droit.
SI vous pensez être LE bon foyer pour eux, merci de nous contacter au 03 86 97 02 46  ou refugespayonne@gmail.com
Merci !

----------


## vivie maratta

❤❤❤❤❤❤❤

----------

